# Dove and Broken Longhaired (or just fluffy)?



## Rubyslush (Feb 9, 2018)

Accidentally bred two pet store mice after one was misgendered. Babies are still pinkies but I curious if anyone had ever bred this combination and what the results will be. Mom is a rather long haired dove. Dad was a long haired broken. Any guesses as to what these babies may look like once they get some fur?


http://imgur.com/lGTD6




http://imgur.com/672Ar


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you will be able to see what colour eyes they have even though they are sealed.Black or pink?


----------



## Rubyslush (Feb 9, 2018)

I counted 9 babies. Looks like 6 Red eyed and 2 black eyed. One was a bit hidden so not sure.


----------



## Rubyslush (Feb 9, 2018)

Also never held mama that much because I thought she was just skittish when it turns out she was pregnant. Gave her some carrot today and noticed her belly is orangish all over. So I suppose she is a dove fox.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She'd be Dove Tan - Dove can't be fox  and I'd assume all the red eyed babies are Dove, the two others are Black. Theoretically half the babies will be Tan. And in a few days you'll be able to see if some are Piebald like dad


----------



## Rubyslush (Feb 9, 2018)

Four of them are orange. Dont know how or why, but ok..?


----------

